# How to force install drivers?



## jbaev (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a tv tuner that i cannot install drivers for, I see it in the Device Manager as a unrecognized Multimedia Video Controller but the driver that is recommended for it it cant find them in the folder I told it to look.please help. 
PS: i am %100 sure that the drivers are the right ones because they worked the last time I installed XP.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I dont know how to explain it but here it goes.
If the driver is buried to deep in the folder you may have to isolate the
driver in a folder of its own on top. For example, say your card is 
called xxxvideo capture card and that is the name of the folder. You
open it and there are other folders, say win98, win2000, winxp, you 
click on winxp, then there are other folders inside those folders before
you actually get to the folder where the driver is. Buried, xp will only
look so far. You need to isolate the folder, put it in a temp file somewhere
and then go into device manager update driver and point it exactly to
where that driver is. Ive ran into this alot in the past, and not so distant
past. Sure you can run the run command, but then it gets all confusing
as far as paths go. Good , luck, just pay attention as to where the
driver actually is, if it worked before it will work again.


----------



## jbaev (Oct 1, 2007)

There is only one folder, here is the tree: 

C:\hp\drivers>tree /f
Folder PATH listing for volume BACKUP
Volume serial number is 282B-2011
C:.
└───tvtuner
│ AddDevicePath.exe
│ Install.exe
│ SP26366.rtf
│ SP26453.rtf
│ WBDED44I.DLL
│
└───tvtuner_Asus
34api.dll
34COM.dll
34dd.dll
34dialog.dll
34dlg2.dll
34ds.dll
34tvctrl.dll
Cap7133.inf
Cap7133.PNF
cap7134.cat
CAP7134.inf
CAP7134.PNF
cap7134.sys
INFCACHE.1
phtvtune.cat
PhTVTune.inf
PhTVTune.PNF
PhTvTune.sys
Prop7134.dll


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Have you went to manufacturer website and downloaded the driver
from there?


----------



## jbaev (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, thats the driver I got. Its hp.com, by the way.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Are you sure you have the right drivers. If your os is vista you have
to find vista drivers, if xp, xp drivers.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try running it in compatability mode for xp


----------



## jbaev (Oct 1, 2007)

What will I run in compatability mode? There is no executable.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

there should be a
inf
setup
install
exe.
if it is a driver to click on


----------



## jbaev (Oct 1, 2007)

There is a exe, once its done installing it says that I have to now go to device manager and direct the driver installation to c:/hp/driver/tvtuner


----------

